
Show HN: Mankatha-da – Tweet SHA256 version of your 2019 goals and prove later - shanth
https://5hanth.github.io/mankatha-da
======
diminish
What about a blockchain version of the "wishes" chained for future reference?

~~~
shanth
I guess blockchain is needed only as a secure timestamp server to prove that
some thing isn't said before / after a specific time. But here Twitter is
acting as a trusted timestamp server once you tweet it.

------
vasanthv
Semma name pa. ;)

